# Dolci July 2006 to January 8, 2007...She Learned to Love



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Dolci came to me in November of 2006 when a local shelter was full to the brim and she, her cagemate, 2 ratboys and 2 guineapigs were all slated for euthanasia to make room. A friend took in the 2 ratboys and the 2 guineapigs into her rescue and I took in the 2 ratgirls. They were both rather spooky and Faline the fawn hooded was a tilty. Dolci was bug-eyed and very very nervous.

Sadly I wasnâ€™t able to reach this girl. She couldnâ€™t be held. She would have panic attacks that felt like seizures in your hand and would scream if restrained. L I felt terrible but we came to an understanding after many many months fraught with nerves on both sides. I would let her run, and when she decided it was okay, she would hunker down and nervously let me pick her up and put her back in her cage. No kisses on the back, no pats permittedâ€¦just that quick pickup and return to cage. She was happy with her cagemates and that was good with me.

This is my favourite picture of her and Faline together soon after I got them.









This is a typical Dolci look and stanceâ€¦









Such a pretty little girl when she was more relaxed, but it sure wasnâ€™t around people 









Comfy with new friends









Getting braverâ€¦finally settling down on Oct. 2nd.









Finally a rat that will let me hold her and not freak out









And then she got illâ€¦and became the ultimate cuddlebug. She had never let me cuddle, stroke or kiss her before. She soaked it up completely. I think thatâ€™s why she stuck around for so long. :heart:









Say hello to Selene, Pippens and Mattie for me my sweet!!!!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Dolci July 2006 to January 8, 2007...She Learned to Lov*

I am so, so sorry to hear about Dolci . It's truly amazing what happens when they learn what love is, isn't it? Unfortunately they sometimes have to learn it because of an illness or suffering. She was a beautiful girl.

Play hard at the bridge Dolci.


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Dolci July 2006 to January 8, 2007...She Learned to Lov*

I'm so sorry. She was beautiful.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Dolci July 2006 to January 8, 2007...She Learned to Lov*

Sweet sleeping little girl, you will be missed xx

Lilspaz, I am so sorry. *Hug*


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Dolci July 2006 to January 8, 2007...She Learned to Lov*

i'm so sorry for your loss  i love that pic of her with her friends in the hammock!


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Dolci July 2006 to January 8, 2007...She Learned to Lov*

i am terribly sorry for you loss, spaz. 

think that your dolci is now running aroung freely with your other passed rattied darlings that you've knowen, skipping and prancing throw the clouds in heave, no pain felt.

the hammock picture is so cute, they are all from the same litter right, or am i wrong and they are just cagemates. 

she reminds me of my very, very first boogie, *i had two boogies, one when i was three and one when i was seven* who was the same color as your dolci. 

i am changing dot's name to dolci's name now and i am not changing it again. how do i pronounce dolci so i know how to pronounce my own ratties' name. i promise, cross my heart and swear to god, pinky square, swear in blood and all that suff that i will not chyange her name after this. this will be the last time i am changing her name and i am doing it in memory of your rattie. please pm me or reply to this post to tell me how to pronoune dolci. thanks


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Dolci July 2006 to January 8, 2007...She Learned to Lov*

Its pronounced "Dol-chee"

Cagemates. soo tired. Just got back from the vet with another girl...should post about Amelia...tomorrow...zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------

